

Merkel speaks out against net neutrality - rbdn
http://www.thelocal.de/20141204/merkel-speaks-out-against-net-neutrality#

======
DigitalSea
I think Merkel needs to go. What an absolutely destructive, one-sided stance
to take on net neutrality. Her arguments against net neutrality make
absolutely no sense, no matter which way you spin them. Quite clearly Merkel
has had a few donations made to her party by the telecommunications industry,
for her to seriously consider a two-tier internet a good idea.

